# Wind & Flying



## oldman (Nov 13, 2015)

I flew the corporate jet from Harrisburg, PA to Tampa, FL today. We had some pretty good winds at takeoff time, gusting to 40 mph. The winds were out of the west and they had me taking off in the wrong direction. After a bit of an argument, I got my way after speaking with the supervisor. The ATC that was handling my takeoff was a new guy that was put on his own as of today, Friday the 13th and I was his first solo. Just my luck to get a virgin. I told him that I'd like the plane to go up when I pull back on the yoke. He thought I was joking, but it took him maybe 30 seconds to understand that I was serious. 

I found this picture on the internet that is *similar* to the one that I am flying.


----------



## imp (Nov 13, 2015)

Gusts to 40 and asked to take off in same direction?? Wow! Need, what is pivot called, V1, + at least 40, sheesh!

Now, thought you were retired, you flew it, or flew in it?

Envy you! Nice plane, looks like a shrunken DC-9.   imp


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2015)

V-1 is the speed when pilot's reach their takeoff speed and there is no aborting the takeoff for fear of running out of runway room to come to a safe stop. When the pilot is in his takeoff roll, the other pilot will call out the speed of the plane. Once the plane reaches the required takeoff speed, he will call out "V-1" followed by "rotate". Now, the pilot is committed to the takeoff and will not abort. If he has a problem, he needs to get the plane in the air and then return to the airport for landing.


----------

